# pulling clumps of hair out?



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

So it's my first summer with my boy but I don't remember my old LHGSD shedding this much.

I can find white patches of hair or just clumps that don't belong on Lex body and just pull them off. Is that normal? lol

I use the furminator and that brings hair off everytime I use it. I actually wonder if it's making it worse.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Ray used to have clumps of fur like that a lot - usually around his back end or his neck - they'd just easily pull out. Kaiser doesn't seem to have them, but he also seems to have a different kind of fur than Ray did - but I think the clumps are normal! I think you could brush a GSD 24/7 and still get enough fur to build another dog!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Most people refer to it as 'blowing coat' and yes, it's normal.

The quality of food the dog eats can have direct impact on how much the dog sheds.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

it is normal!! I use the furminator on Brady everyday and still get clumps. No worries!! I ask Brady all the time how he could still have fur on his body







with all the hair I sweep up and brush off of him.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

we're clumping, too.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes we are blowing coats here too. If you would like I would be happy to send you some, LOL


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yep, Molly's a clulmper too







For some strange reason I enjoy plucking the little puffs off her. I was actually plucking my brother-in-law's pug the other day too. Tis the season for blowing coat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx finally blew her coat for the first time(she is now 20 mos.) in mid-June, it only lasted a week or two and it was fun to pluck what I could. She didn't shed as much as I expected. I used only an undercoat rake for brushing, she is really sleek and shiny now RAW diets rule!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I thank my lucky stars for Brenna's lighter coat.







She has never blown coat, though I do get a bunch out when I brush her. My mom's lab/possible gsd mix is clumpy for about 363 days out of the year.


----------



## azsurro (Jul 11, 2008)

Same thing going on here too. I actually go get Troy shaved so as to totally eliminate .. what was the term ... blowing coat? Troy likes to be shaved. He sprints around the dog park, he gets so excited. BUT then 
again, its very hot down here and I'm sure having that much fur is hot. (I think we go down to the undercoat, using a #1 or #2, he still has fur when he gets shaved, its just very short).

Keeley is blowing coat too, tho not as much.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The fur actually protects shepherds from heat.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Mollysmom - me too! I find it oddly soothing. Our Roxy Belle gets the "puffs", but Ward doesn't really.


----------



## azsurro (Jul 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07The fur actually protects shepherds from heat.


Yes, I know it protects them from heat, but he is hardly ever outside. He's a total inside dog except for trips to go potty and walks late in the evening after the sun goes down, especially when its so darned hot here.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Haha! Thanks guys.

Right now we are feeding him Royal canin. Any food suggestions that you have that decreased this?


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ary sheds tons in the summer and fall ( and the winter and spring ) lol. I have been giving her brewey's yeast for about 4 or 5 months and she hardly sheds! It works wonders.


----------

